# Ceramic on non-skid. Good or bad idea?



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I did it on my Whipray, but had a shop do it when after some fiberglass work, wet sand and buff. It didn't make the non-skid slippery and did boost the sheen on the boat. Overall, I like it, but would not pay the full price of what shops are charging - my guy gave me half price. Next time, I'll do it myself.

I read some info and reviews online and it is supposed to hold its luster at a high level after a year (this was a boat stored outside, mine is garaged), so I expect for mine to last for 3 years or more. It makes dirt and grime come off super easy, but I still get hard water spots that wipe off with a shammy.

Also, I am considering doing it on my new truck that arrives early next year.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Chittum is doing to their entire boat skid and all now. No personal experience with it though


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I put it on everything. Gel coat, clear coat, glass, plastic trim, vinyl.

It definitely made the deck slick but makes cleanup a breeze. I use a microfiber pad to apply and wipe off with a microfiber towel once it is ready to be removed. There are a couple different sprays you can use to spot treat if you think the coating is starting to wear off. There's really not much to it. Do not expect it to hold up beneath the water line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My boat will get ceramic on everything next time I do a deep cleaning.


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

Makes cleaning very easy! Doesn’t seem to make it much more slippery


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I used to use Woody's Wax on my non-skid, and was always happy with it. For my new skiff, since the non-skid was re-done, I have been using Awlgrip Awlwash and Awlcare Protective Polymer Sealer 73240 in lieu of the Woody's Wax. Been very pleased with both. Clean up is a breeze. 


Awlgrip Products


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

jonny said:


> Chittum is doing to their entire boat skid and all now. No personal experience with it though


My Chittum, engine and trailer were done.


----------

